# Bow Shoot Scores



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Post up your scores from this years shoots. You can post 3 spot, 5 spot, indoor 3-D, outdoor 3-D, pop up 3-D scores or what evere else you shoot. please keep this thread to SCORES ONLY. Just tell us : 
your score/how many possible points and what it was 
EXAMPLE: 278/360 - outdoor 3-D


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

the only shoots so far hav been is vegas 3 spot league. there has only been 2 so far.

1st one: 280 5x
2nd one: 275 5x

my scores usually go up to about 290 10x by like the 5th one.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

146/150 at BC's Largest Indoor 3D
Didn't count the X's


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

297 
297
on 5 spot:cocktail:
don't count x's


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

s4 shooter said:


> 297
> 297
> on 5 spot:cocktail:
> don't count x's


beat my father both times:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

5 spot

300-58x's
300-54x's
300-55x's


----------



## bowtech_guy17 (Jan 25, 2009)

5 spot

300- 54x
300- 55x
300- 57x


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

138/300 on an indoor paper animal shoot 

used a recurve this time:tongue:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

*5 spot*

296 34x
297 35x 
for my first shoot this year


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally shot my first 300!:wink: I had 49x's. I know I have a long way to go, but I'm really pumped!


----------



## Ninja_Archer (Dec 31, 2008)

5 spot 
300- 59x's is my personal best


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I havent shot a indoor this year shot a local shot 216(16up) on 20 targets done allright like the new bow


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

my average is 299 44x
Monday i shot my first 300 49x and tonight i shot a 300 47x


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*300*

Good shooting Bryan. :wav::wav::wav::wav:

I'm proud to say I was there to witness such an important milestone in your archery career.

Todd


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

299 on a five spot:darkbeer:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I got another one.

134/150 at the Ridgedale Ground hog 3D.

The scoring was really weird and most of the shots were quite close(one was at 3 yards) which messed up most of the guys there. My score was actually the best for the day and there were a good number of people there so you can see that it was a tough shoot. Most of the guys who consistently get perfect or near perfect scores were struggling to get 130.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

575/600 (only the smaller X ring scores 10 over here)


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i dont shoot indoor because over here theres nowhere to shoot it. and i havn't shot a 3d yet so i dont have a score


----------



## Joe1592 (Feb 9, 2009)

294/360

5 spot

first actual shoot with the new bow.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

used to average a 300 57X, I have shot a 300 59X. But I havent shot indoor in a while. Have shot several 300's on vegas. Usually around 25X. Best score on a 3-D range has been 216 on a 20 target range (open).


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

going to my first 3d shoot for this year on sunday will post my score on monday sometime.


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

3 spot 292. The first time i shot over a 290 and personal best. May not seem like a lot to some of you, but im pumped. 
Oh by the way im only 15 and thats only the 5th time ive actually scored a round.


----------



## keeman (Feb 14, 2009)

*3-d scores*

im new to the forum and to archery 
best score- 265/333 outdoor 3-d


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

At Vegas I got a 570 out of 600!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

going to a 3d shoot tomorrow


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i shoot a local youth league at 20 yards... my highest is a 216/225 im currently in 3rd place


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

*first 5 spot*

shot my first 5 spot today shot a 290 36x.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Outdoor Flat-field 3D
171/200
Third in adult bowhunter class(they didn't have a youth class there)
Not a very good day for me.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Fita 2 (25 meters or 27.5 yards)
576 
New canadian record! Cadet division of course (15-16 years old)
and higher than the world one, but it wasn't a Star shoot


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

last sunday i shot a 296 11x and got 2nd. i am going to a shoot tommorow


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

yesterday i got a 533 and a 544 in the NAA and JOAD.
i was so pissed off

inner X is 10


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

had a 3d shoot today shot a 414 out of 430. 1st place


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i got a 560 yester day ant the naa nationals that i was not pissed off about


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

any one here going to be in kentucky in 3 weeks


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> any one here going to be in kentucky in 3 weeks


I am goin to be there :darkbeer: Let me know if ya want to meet up at the shoot!
Jake


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

with my bow hunting set up I shot a 285-20x my first season for 5 spot


----------

